# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  uczulenie na gołębie

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem hodowcą gołębi pocztowych mieszkam w bloku moja hodowla znajduje się 20 metrów od bloku sąsiadka twierdzi że jest uczulona na białko gołębi. Czy jest możliwe żeby była uczulona nie przebywając w ich środowisku,czyli gołębniku. Proszę o odpowiedzi z góry dziękuję

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Istnieje jednostka chorobowa zwana alergicznym zapaleniem pęcherzyków płucnych powodowana przez alergeny zawarte najczęściej w sianie i w kale gołębi. Dotyczy ona zwykle rolników oraz hodowców ptaków, ISTNIEJE JEDNAK POTENCJALNA MOŻLIWOŚĆ wystąpienia dolegliwości u osoby zamieszkałej w pobliżu gołębnika, jak Pana sąsiadka. W pewnym sensie jej lęk jest więc uzasadniony, jednak niewykluczone, że obecność objawów alergicznych, jeśli takie u niej występują, wynika z kontaktu z innym alergenem. W ostatnim czasie bardzo rozpowszechnia się pogląd o szkodliwości gołębi, zwierzęta te poprzez drobnoustrój Chlamydia psitacci mogą powodować zapalenie płuc, czyli tzw. chorobę ptasią, mogą wywoływać wspomniane alergiczne zapalenie pęcherzyków płucnych, burzliwe reakcje uczuleniowe zdarzają się u pacjentów po ukąszeniu obrzeżkiem gołębim, jednak trzeba mieć na uwadze, że są to sytuacje rzadkie i zwykle dotyczące ludzi przebywających w gołębnikach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czy te alergeny są wszędzie?? Na jaką odległość się one unoszą od gołębnika??   dziękuję Za odpowiedzi.

----------


## Krzysztof

Witam
Nie jest możliwe dokładne określenie rozmieszczenia alergenu, zależy to od wielu czynników, takich, jak chociażby kierunek i siła wiatru. Zdarzają się przypadki wystąpienia reakcji uczuleniowych na gołębie u sąsiadów osoby je hodującej, jednak trzeba mieć na uwadze, że często też z kolei czynnik posądzany o wystąpienie alergii lub jakichkolwiek objawów uczuleniowych nie jest łatwy do określenia i może być mylnie rozpoznawany. Innymi słowami, gołębie potencjalnie MOGĄ szkodzić pańskiej sąsiadce, lecz jakiekolwiek objawy, na które się skarży, mogą być spowodowane innymi chorobami, może też być uczulona na roztocza, grzyby pleśniowe, pyłki roślin oraz praktycznie na nieskończoną ilość alergenów, więc jakiekolwiek objawy alergiczne powinny być w pierwszej linii weryfikowane pod tym kątem.
Pozdrawiam

----------

